
Show HN: Normalized File Field for Django - frnhr
I&#x27;m tired of having to treat FileField in forms in a special way. And it&#x27;s very tricky to get it to behave nicely, with all combinations of form validation and the &quot;Clear&quot; checkbox...<p>So I made an app that takes care of it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;frnhr&#x2F;django-normalized-filefield<p>It is still somewhat in the &quot;proof of concept&quot; phase, but usable IMO.<p>Any thoughts on what the ideal file input should behave like?
======
mjhea0
clickable > [https://github.com/frnhr/django-normalized-
filefield](https://github.com/frnhr/django-normalized-filefield)

